# xovers for USD BC



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

Thats right fellas as the title states I'm looking for a pr of USD xovers for my BC horns anyone have or know of anyone with a pair?


Thx

Mike


----------



## rezdawgaudio72 (Apr 9, 2010)

hey man,I have some USD-PXD2 xover,(close)one is new from speaker works, have you tried to contact the guys at speaker works,only one xover came with a set i bought, the guys at USD sent me one quick,not using them,becuase replacing them with FRX-456,using O/S JBL LE-85's instead of the USD drivers(not sure if they where the O/G drivers)


----------



## St. Dark (Mar 19, 2008)

Definitely recommend giving Eric a call at SpeakerWorks if you want to go that route.

I'd say, though, go active! You have so much more flexibility in slope and frequency, plus level matching. Eric will suggest using a processor (pronounced with a long "o", British style!) as well.


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

Well called them today, they want $199 00 for the pr it'll be cheaper to go active. Thx for the replies gentlemen


----------



## rezdawgaudio72 (Apr 9, 2010)

hi,good choice going active,i knew $$$ was high on the replacement xovers,was about $75 for my single one,but i didnt want to say it would be to much & step on a companies toes,I bought mine just to have, not to use, the sound was good for back in the day,but not many peaple can say they have USD W/G,xovers,USD 6.5" mids,USD 8" bass,USD 12" subs,


----------

